
Google Titan Security Key - uptown
https://cloud.google.com/security-key/
======
phillipseamore
Looks exactly like the Feitian MultiPass FIDO:
[https://www.ftsafe.com/products/FIDO/Multi](https://www.ftsafe.com/products/FIDO/Multi)

